# Meeting the birth mother



## Juby1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi ,
I have just posted on the main adoption and fostering page, but think my post should probably have gone on here! If anyone has experience of meeting a birth relative / the difficult feelings that go with this, please could you read my post on the main thread? I posted earlier today.

Thank you!!

Juby xxxx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I replied on other thread but should have also said please pm me for more info. Don't want to say. To much on main board


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

My DH and I met our LOs BM 6mnths after placement with the IRO and our SW. At a service station half way between us. Bizarre but we got on! we chatted for two hours she shared pics of them as babies and even sent us copies. Go into it expecting nothing we did it so we could say we had met if the kids ever asked.


best of luck


----------

